# Candy Dispenser



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is a little candy Dispenser that I made as gifts for Christmas.
It is similar to one that my mom had, my brother got it before we sold the house.
All 3 of us, plus grandkids, wanted it but he got the original. I had been looking for a plan for about 2 years and finally found it.

It is pretty simple..
top&bottom 5x5 top with 7/8"hole in center
Sides 2.5X3
Slide 1.5X9 with 1 1/8" hole
nub for candy to slide on 1 5/8 X 5


I did find out that a nailer will NOT work on Hickory


----------



## mlstclair (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks good Tom. I'll bring the original this weekend to compare


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Tom

Here's one more  or I should here's 4 more 
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/18708-finally-gumball-dispensers.html

==========


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

I was asked where I got the plans for the dispenser...

below are a couple of links.

Wood Technology - 6th Grade Product Gallery Tri-1 09-10

http://www2.nksd.net/education/page...jaC8xMDEwOC84MTY0XzEwMTA4X2F0dGFjaF84MzQucGRm


Let me know if thew do not work

t


----------



## wooden_grandma (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks like a fun project to make and one that will be enjoyed for long after its made.


----------

